# [SOLVED] The file does not have a program associated with it?



## Speakybutton (Mar 17, 2011)

I recently bought Microsoft office home and student 2010, and although I can open any of the files form the programs (Power Point, word ect.) I cannot open them from directly where I saved them, I just get the error message 'This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Please install a program or, if one is already installed create an association in the Default Programs control panel.' This still comes up even though there is the word logo next to the file. I have tried to associate it but am not too sure how.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: The file does not have a program associated with it?*

hi speaky,

Bring up Windows explorer (windows key + E) and select Tools/Folder Options. Select the File Types tab and do your file extension to program associations from there. Just scroll down the list to the file extension you are having problems with and check/change/set the program that should open it.

hope that helps,


----------



## Speakybutton (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: The file does not have a program associated with it?*

I have already tried to set the program. I couldn't find where the program would be so I told it to open with the shortcut to the program on my desktop (don't know if that would work?). I tried opening it but nothing happened.

Also, this may sound silly, but wheres tools/folder options?


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: The file does not have a program associated with it?*

I should have ask what version of windows you are using, but regardless, if you hold the Windows key down (its the one between left Ctrl and left Alt) and then press E it will open Windows Explorer. Then on the main menu bar across the top of the window, you will (should) see File Edit View Favorites *Tools* Help.

Select (click) Tools and the bottom option is Folder Options.


----------



## Speakybutton (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: The file does not have a program associated with it?*

I'm using windows 7, and the only tabls along the top are organize, system properties, uninstall or change a program, map network drive or open control panel.


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: The file does not have a program associated with it?*

Sorry, hopefully someone who uses Win 7 will weigh in and tell you where Bill hid the folder options this time. So much for a consistent User Interface to reduce the learning curve.....

Just look thru all those menu headings you mentioned and see if you can find something related to folder options, or search for it in help.

good luck,


----------



## Speakybutton (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: The file does not have a program associated with it?*

I'll try, thanks for all your help


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: The file does not have a program associated with it?*

try right clicking the document you want to open, then you should select open with. from there you should be able to set the default.


----------



## Speakybutton (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: The file does not have a program associated with it?*

Its not in the list of programs, and the program on my desktop is just a launcher for it, Do you know where the actual program would be installed?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: The file does not have a program associated with it?*

programs files folder then microsoft office folder. Cannot tell you the exact, you will just have to navigate to find it or the properties of the launcher should show you the exact path.


----------



## Speakybutton (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: The file does not have a program associated with it?*

Thanks for your help, but I spoke to microsoft and it turned out that the Click 2 Run version doesnt liek to be associated with files. Thanks for your help anyway.


----------

